# Prozac!



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Because Max is vomiting bile when I am not around and refusing to eat unless I feed him my vet put him on Prozac for his separation anxiety. Low dose, 2.5 mg once a day. I gave him his first dose on Monday at 4pm and at the same time yesterday. It's supposed to take 2 weeks to show any effect but one effect has me really questioning if he should have it at all. He's completely lost all appetite! I mean ALL appetite, has not eaten since Monday morning. He is refusing all meals and treats. He is drinking normally and acting fine. I think I'd rather have neurotic dog than anorexic dog. Any advice? I've often heard a dog won't voluntarily starve but he's doing a great impression of a starving dog and I'm worried. If anyone has used this medication and had a dog refuse food did they simply go through a few days and then start eating again? Yes, I'm in a panic!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

*Side Effects of Fluoxetine*

Fluoxetine is known to react with other drugs, so don't use it if your dog is on any medication classified as monoamine oxidase inhibitors (selegiline), diazepam, phenylbutazone, digoxine, buspirone, Preventic collar or Mitaban dip. Do not use on a dog with a history of seizures or liver or kidney trouble. Dogs on fluoxetine for long-term should have liver and kidney enzymes checked regularly as long-term use can cause damage. 
The most common side effects of fluoxetine are lethary, change in appetite, weight changes, runny nose, dry mouth, drowsiness, weakness, sore throat, nausea or diarrhea. Behavioral side effects include anxiety, panic attacks, trouble sleeping, irritability, agitation, hostility, aggression, restlessness, hyperactivity, or increased depression. Since many of these are the problems fluoxetine is prescribed to decrease, medication may not be the answer for dogs who experience these symptoms. If your dog's problems seem to worsen during the first week, consult your veterinarian. 


Read more: The Side Effects of Fluoxetine for Dog Behavior Treatment


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

After speaking with his vet this morning we are discontinuing the Prozac. He had only 2 small doses so not enough time for the buildup necessary to effect a change in behavior and the anorexia was very concerning to me. His vet agrees that although it might have helped it's not worth the anorexic side effect for this little guy. We are working on behavior modification first and if he simply has to deal with a little anxiety so be it. I hated the idea of having him on such a heavy duty drug anyway.
As a rescue with an unknown past and me being a first time toy dog owner it's a challenge to stay a step ahead of him. He's smart and has me wrapped around his little paw. Treating him like a dog is the first step. No lap time or clingy behavior with me allowed. It's so hard for me NOT to have him on my lap but I know I created a monster by allowing him to completely bond to me shutting out everyone else. He's just now beginning to go to my husband for affection and that's a great sign. Before he would run from him or cringe. Baby steps I guess.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It sounds like it might help for him to build up a little confidence.
Are you doing any training classes with him?
Positive training, like clicker training, is really good to build up their confidence and build a bond and communication between you.
We have a good program at our local SPCA. 
Just an idea!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've seen several declarations that a dog 'will not starve themselves'. That bothers me because I once read an article on the subject of Maltese not eating and it says that belief DOES NOT include the Maltese breed. They actually WILL starve themselves to death.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Kathleen, yes we are going to obedience classes now and he's doing extremely well. So well in fact that I am inspired to continue to the next level. He catches on very fast.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Claire, that scares me to death! He is so fussy as it is and now won't eat anything. I'm even beginning to suspect bowel obstruction as he had an odd shaped chew on Monday (it looked kind of like a knob with a 1/2" diameter stick handle attached) and he may have swallowed the stick part whole. If still no appetite tonight and tomorrow it will be off to the vet AGAIN for an x-ray. I don't think I've had a single day since getting him in May that I haven't worried about something.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Jan, I'm so sorry for the worry you are going through! Glad you discontinued the Prozac. When I went on it many years ago, I had no appetite and lost a lot of weight. I think here's got to be something else going on with Max besides the stress/anxiety. I hope your vet will get to the bottom of it, and soon.

Hugs,


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

jbh06751 said:


> Claire, that scares me to death! He is so fussy as it is and now won't eat anything. I'm even beginning to suspect bowel obstruction as he had an odd shaped chew on Monday (it looked kind of like a knob with a 1/2" diameter stick handle attached) and he may have swallowed the stick part whole. If still no appetite tonight and tomorrow it will be off to the vet AGAIN for an x-ray. I don't think I've had a single day since getting him in May that I haven't worried about something.


I understand your concern. I had to finally share that info I read because several people have commented on that belief. I had the same trouble with the first Maltese I had. She was so picky, would turn away from her freshly served dish of food. I finally decided she was waiting to see what else I would offer. I finally had some luck when I would pick up the dish if she didn't eat within 5 min, and would wait and offer it again. She finally started eating. Sometimes they seem to really have no appetite, but don't let that go too long, get something in them. Get/keep a tube of Nutrical in the frig for times they are reluctant to eat.

As for treats, I never offer rawhide anything; almost lost my Maltese when she got a piece stuck in her throat and I was sitting right there. I then only offer rawhide treats if they have been ground up and stuck back together, so there are no solid pieces of rawhide. I no longer even use them, very hard to find. 

I make treats for Blaze. Some are successful; some are not. If he's not crazy about them, he'll give me that "is this all you got"? look. He eats them anyway. He does love his Cheerios and I feel safe with them. If I tell him he's a 'good boy', he immediately looks at the Cheerio container which means he should be getting one now.....and he does, he has me well-trained. :blush:

Do take him to the vet if he continues not eating; don't wait too long.


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Well, the little stinker did a complete 180 tonight and ate like a little piggy! Whatever the problem was is gone for now. Really, I had to limit him or he would have had seconds and thirds. I didn't want to overload him as he hadn't eaten since Monday morning. I am SO relieved. 
Thank you all for your comments and concern. It's so nice to have a place to go when I am so confused and nervous. I've never had a dog like him before; so sensitive, picky and downright delicate. I've had irish setters, a springer and a beagle, all of them were a piece of cake but none of them were as loving as this little guy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, good news :thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

There are a number of holistic supplements for separation anxiety that are so much gentler and safer than "traditional" drugs. I would suggest seeing an integrative or holistic vet and giving that a try.


----------

